# Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen



## M.P. (16. Mai 2004)

Kutterfahrt 15.5.von Rostock

Hallo Leute,

Eigentlich fahren wir immer von Saßnitz aus mit dem Kutter auf See, doch weil zu diesem Termin das Schiff schon ausgebucht war, entschlossen wir uns mal eine andere Region zu probieren.
Nach einigen Anrufen in Wismar und Warnemünde wo auch nichts mehr ging für 8 Personen landeten wir in Rostock bei der MS Moret.
Dort hatte man noch Platz für uns und auch für Übernachtung ist gesorgt. (auf dem Schiff) 
Es gab eine Internetadresse und so schaute ich mir das Schiff schon mal an. Nicht schlecht dachte ich, zeigte es den anderen Leuten und die Freude war groß. 
Ich hatte noch einige Fragen an den Käpt’n die auch sofort beantwortet wurden. 
Bis hierher i.O.

Freitagabend  nach der Frühschicht und 500km Fahrt wollten wir noch was essen und dann ins Bett. Am Schiff angekommen war die Begrüßung nicht sonderlich. Hei, na los räumt eure Sachen aufs Schiff, rief der Käpt’n. Der Bootsmann oder wer auch immer sagte nichts.
Ich ließ meinen Blick übers Schiff schweifen, der Eindruck: ungepflegt.
An Board zeigte man uns dann das Sch..haus, ein andres Wort fällt mir dazu nicht ein und die Kojen. Es ist klar dass es auf jedem Boot ein wenig riecht, aber hier stank es in den Kabinen dermaßen nach Diesel und Klo das wir schon überlegten die Nacht wo anders zu verbringen.
Die Bettlaken waren total versöfft und auf den Decken hätte stehen müssen, Vorsicht nicht schütteln Infektionsgefahr. 
Man schlug jetzt die Stimmung um.

Wir beschlossen  trotzdem die Nacht auf dem Boot zu verbringen.
Da müssen wir jetzt durch, morgen können wir ja die zweite Nacht im ETAP Hotel schlafen.
Da es kein Bettzeug gab und von Schlafsäcken keine Rede war, blieben die Klamotten komplett an. Einer hatte Glück, an seinem T-Shirt befand sich eine Kapuze, somit war wenigstens auch sein Kopf  geschützt.
Nach überstandener Nacht schritten wir morgens zum waschen, nur es kam kein Wasser aus dem Hahn. 
Eine Nasszelle gab es nicht. Das Einzige was ging war das Wasser auf dem Sch…haus.
Wieso vermietet man so eine Absteige?

Dann gab es belegte Brötchen und Kaffee an Deck. War OK. 
Jetzt ging’s raus auf See und nur ein guter Fang könnte diese Miesere nicht ganz so schlimm aussehen lassen.
Doch der Wind blies schon recht frisch im Hafen. Sieben Angler kamen noch an Board und ein zweiter Schiffsführer. (schätze ich mal) Er stellte sich ja niemandem vor.
Nach der Mole schon ganz schöner Seegang und der Wind nahm zu. Es waren dann Winde von 6 in Böen 7-8Bft aus NW. Der Käpt’n fuhr immer wieder die gleiche Stelle an und ließ uns treiben. Wir fingen ca.6 Dorsche mit 14 Mann.
 Um 11.15 Uhr beendete er den Spass und hupte ab, Drift und Seegang zu stark. (Aber auch das Geld war damit verdient.)
12.00 Uhr zurück im Hafen sagte ich ihm dass wir heute noch nach Hause fahren, wobei er nickte und meinte, müsst ihr doch wissen. Bei normalem Tagesablauf hatten wir bei Buchung abgemacht noch eine Nacht zu bleiben und am nächsten morgen zu fahren.(ausgeschlafen ist sicherer) 
Da die Situation jetzt anders war, bat ich ihn uns das Geld für die nicht  benutzten Kojen der zweiten Nacht auszuzahlen. Eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches wenn eine Fahrt zwecks Wetter vorzeitig beendet werden musste. 
Doch jetzt wurde ich gleich angefaucht, ich hätte gebucht und wenn ich ein Hotelzimmer buche gibt’s so was auch nicht.
Ich erklärte ihm, dass ich so etwas schon mal erlebt habe und es dort genauso gehandhabt wurde. Was sollen wir denn noch hier, einige Leute waren durchnässt und da wäre wenigstens eine warme Dusche angebracht.
 Er schimpfte so verdiene ich gar nichts und irgendwann kann ich die Planken putzen. Nicht nur die Planken, dass ganze Boot müsste mal geschruppt werden.
Die Fischkisten waren verkeimt und nur der Regen (tipp ich mal) reinigte das Deck.
Er wühlte rum drückte mir Geld in die Hand und sagte, werd glücklich.
Muss so was sein? 
Auch ich muss mein Geld hart verdienen und wenn ich pro Mann 31E für die Kutterfahrt und 19 für Übernachtung bezahle erwarte ich keinen Luxus, aber ein sauberes Schiff und wenn möglich eine nette Besatzung.
Manche Angler die aus Nähe kommen wird dies nicht sonderlich interessieren. Die fahren eine Stunde, suchen sich ihren Platz, fangen Fisch und sind schnell zu Hause. (auch wenn’s mal ausfällt) 
Aber für uns von weit her geht ein ganzes Wochenende drauf. Das sollten sich die Kutterkapitäne mal vor Augen halten. Dabei fahren wir gerne an die Küste und das wollen wir auch weiterhin. Es gibt nämlich Schiffe auf denen funktioniert so was.
Wer das mal erleben will der fährt mal mit der MS Potsdam von Saßnitz aus. Wegen aufkommenden starken Wind mussten wir dort mal eine Tour um 09.00 Uhr beenden. Unser Schiff fuhr in den Hafen und es wurde 1,50 E  Spritgeld verlangt. Mehr nicht, denn man wollte uns wieder sehen. Wir haben’s verstanden. Die anderen 4 Schiffe bildeten am Saßnitzer Graben einen Kreis und ließen die zahlende Kundschaft angeln. Fangerfolg gleich null. Da liegen die Unterschiede.

Ich möchte hier klarstellen das ich die Besatzung für die Fänge am gestrigen 15.5. nicht verantwortlich mache und denke, dass man dort auch sehr gut seine Fische fängt. Wir hatten eben Pech mit dem Wetter, aber das steckt man als Angler weg. 

Gruß MP


----------



## Tinsen (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

danek für die info. MS moret wird von mir nicht gebucht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Gut zu wissen! Da hab ich es ja noch gut. ich fahre 20 Minuten nach Eckernförde. Und 40 Minuten nach Laboe.


----------



## norge_klaus (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Hi M.P.,

habe mich faßt in den A... gebissen, als ich bei den 12 Anglern unseres Vereins nicht dabei war, die am 15./16.05. ab Rostock zum Pilken raußfahren wollten (Trebitzer Angelfreunde 1969 e.V.). Leider waren nur 12 Plätze reserviert und unter den 18 Interessenten wurde gelost. Lese ich Deinen Bericht, bin ich ganz froh nicht dabei gewesen zu sein. Sonst fahre ich immer ab Heilitown oder Burgstaaken. Bin gespannt was meine Angelfreunde demnächst so von dieser Tour berichten.

gruß aus sachsen


----------



## M.P. (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

@ norge klaus

ja da bin ich auch gespannt was Deine Angelfreunde berichten. Halt mich auf dem Laufenden. Sie müssen auf einem der drei Kutter gewesen sein, die an uns vorbei weiter raus fuhren. Man hat sie später nicht mehr sehen können. Wir dümpelten 1 Stunde entfernt vom Hafen. Eines der Schiffe hieß Rilana.  

Gruß M.P.


----------



## Börde-Pilker (18. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

@ all

Ich muß mal ein wenig weiter ausholen.

Anfang letzten Jahres habe ich ein paar Freunde von mir überredet eine Hochseetour zu machen.  Die Zustimmung war gut und ich hatte schnell 10 Zusagen. Daraufhin habe ich mich mit einer Reederei in Heiligenhafen in Verbindung gesetzt und ein kleines Schiff für max.12 Personen gechartert.Als die Zusage kam wurde die Unterkunft gebucht und eigentlich war alles klar.
Wenige Tage vor dem Termin der Tour rief ich zur Sicherheit noch mal bei der Reederei an und bekam zu hören, das das gebuchte Schiff leider nicht zur Verfügung steht. Da ich seit über 20 Jahren Stammangler bei der Reederei bin konnten wir uns darauf verständigen das wir ein anderes Boot bekommen mit einem anderen Kapitän. Am Morgen unserer Ausfahrt waren wir um 7h im Hafen.
Wir unsere Klamotten gepackt und los zum Schiff. Auf dem Weg dorthin kam mir der Reeder entgegen und sagte: Wir dachten ihr kommt nicht mehr und da wurde das Boot schon mit Einzelfahrern belegt und ihr könnt jetzt an Bord eines der großen Schiffe gehen. Daraufhin bin ich ein ganz klein wenig explodiert:e  so das man mich quer durch den Hafen hören konnte. Nach diesem Monolog meinerseits sah sich der Reeder gezwungen die Einzelfahrer wieder von Bord zu nehmen. Wetter gut, Fisch bescheiden ,Stimmung gut. Was uns aber wirklich störte war die Toilette(Sauberkeit), es gab keine Getränke und auch kein Essen an Bord. Der Kapitän fuhr dorthin wo wirklich kein anderes Schiff war und bei dem einzigen Fisch den man hätte gaffen müssen hat er es noch geschafft ihn vom Haken zu hauen.
Beim nächsten Treffen mit meinen Freunden stellte sich raus, die Fahrt selbst hat viel Spaß gemacht aber mit so einem Schiff nicht nochmal.
So habe ich mich an Baltic Kölln in Heiligenhafen gewandt und dort für Mitte  Mai diesen Jahres die Baltic IV gechartert. Den Kapitän konnten wir selber stellen denn man braucht nur den Sportbootführerschein See zum führen dieses Bootes. Allerdings sollten schon Revierkenntnisse vorhanden sein. 
Der Kontakt mit Baltic Kölln war sehr freundlich. Die Schiffsübergabe kompetent und nett. Das Schiff sauber und die Abrechnung zügig und korrekt.
Auf diesem Boot dürfen 10 Personen fahren und der Platz dafür ist mehr als ausreichend. Es bestände sogar für 8 Personen die Möglichkeit an Bord zu schlafen. Es hätten die Sanitäranlagen im Yachthafen, wo das Boot auch liegt, genutzt werden können. Die Kosten von 250€ pro Werktag, bzw 300€ für Wochenendtage (zuzügl. Treibstoff) sind so, das wir beim nächsten Mal wieder mit der Baltic IV fahren. q oder mit Kleinbus nach Norwegen:q )

Auch so lernt man wo man buchen sollte und wo nicht.

Gruß    BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## wildbootsman (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Wenn ich das lese kommen üble Erinnerungen in mir hoch...


----------



## Tom4fish (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Hallo,

@börde-pilker

wir fahren nächste woche über pfingsten mit der baltic IV raus. auch mit eigenem skipper... kannst du vielleicht noch n paar tips zum boot geben? was vorhanden ist und was nicht?
ist z.b. ein gaff an bord? so wie es sich anhört, wart ihr ja ganz zufrieden mit dem boot.

Danke, Thomas #6


----------



## Börde-Pilker (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

@ Tom4fish 



Ich kann nur sagen es ist alles an Bord was man auf einem Angelboot braucht.
Gaff, Fischkisten, Farbecholot, Radar, Funk, Rettungswesten. Geschirr, Besteck und Töpfe sind auch an Bord. Das einzige was wir noch besorgen mußten war Spülmittel. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen TOP.
Gruß   BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## Tom4fish (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

hallo,

das hört sich doch mal gut an, spart mir vor allem die arbeit noch n gaff zu bauen... :m 
danke nochmal,

thomas



---------------------------

 :q  noch 1 woche bis langeland  :q


----------



## sunny (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Tachchen,

wenn die Käptens meinen sie hätten es nicht mehr nötig, müssen sie sich nicht wundern, wenn sie wegen "Reichtum" schließen müssen.

Vor solch eine Vorgehensweise habe ich überhaupt kein Verständnis. :e  

So einer würde mich max. zweimal sehen, das erste und das letzte mal.

sunny


----------



## Ewigofi (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Tja,
ähnliche Erfahrungen im Osten gemacht.
In Wismar gibt es auch so ein "Moderboot".
Teuer und nix Service.
Dagegen ist die Klaus Peter in Heiligenhafen ein Luxusliner.


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Moin Moin ,
wenn ich mir die Berichte so durchlesen , dann bin ich froh , das ich mir schon vor ein paar Jahren das Kutterangeln abgewöhnt habe . Meine Erfahrungen bezüglich der Kutter waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon nicht die Besten , aber anscheinend glauben immer mehr Käpitäne das wir nur Melkkühe sind . Die Ausfahrten werden teuerer und der Service schlechter wie es aussieht  :e  . Da lobe ich mir doch die kleinen führerscheinfreien Boote die ich hier an der Küste überal mieten kann , da bin ich der Servicemann an Bord und da klappt es  :q  :q  .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Tiffy (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

So is dat Michael. Eigen ist Eigen. Wenn alles stimmt wie Gebucht, dann biste selbst für Dein Glück verantwortlich und bist immer zufieden. Egal was rauskommt...

Macht einfach mehr Spaß !


----------



## Gunti2005 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Hallo ... bin durch die Suchfunktion auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen.

Gibt es denn neue Erfahrungen mit MS Moret ?

Ich mein sie fährt ja nach wie vor raus und wird auch gebucht.


----------



## Stokker (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Das ist immer übel wenn man so gelöffelt wird.
Da kann ich nur empfehlen:
Macht es halt wie viele andere auch . Besorgt euch was eigenes ( Schlauchboot, GFK, etc.)und ihr seid euer eigener Herr. Eine Hütte zum schlafen tut sich überall auf.
Viel Glück für das nächste mal....


----------



## M.P. (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

@ Gunti2005
Habe bis jetzt nichts Neues von der Moret gehört, aber die HP manchmal angeklickt. Was da vor fast zwei Jahren gelaufen ist war wirklich übel. Muss allerdings sagen, hätte sich der Käpt’n bei mir mal gemeldet und gesagt: passt auf Jungs, ich habe mich der Kritik angenommen und möchte euch zeigen, das es auch anders geht. Habt ihr denn  Lust noch mal zu kommen? Dann würde ich ein paar Leute zusammentrommeln und dort hochdüsen. Mit mir kann man doch reden und jeder hat ne’ zweite Chance verdient. 
Aber wenn ich sehe, dass für dieses Jahr Ostern noch 6 bzw.12 Plätze frei sind, denke ich da hat sich nichts geändert. Denn zu solchen Terminen sind normalerweise gute Kutter ausgebucht.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Gunti2005 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Ich such für Anfang Mai noch 2 Plätze für Mo/Di oder Do/Fr. Da wir auch übernachten wollen, hat mich die Sache mit den Unterkünften und der Toilette doch hellhörig werden lassen. Brauch keinen Palast und schnarchen tue ich auch.... aber halbwegs sauber sollte es schon sein.


----------



## M.P. (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Kann dir für die Region um Rostock aber keine Tipps geben, da sind andere Leute im Board gefragt. Solltest du Lust auf Rügen haben, dann rufe mal bei der

MS Rügenland
MS Brigitte oder der
Triton 4 in Sassnitz an. 
Alle Schiffe haben für ihre Gäste vernünftige Unterkünfte. Die Fahrten kosten dort um die 35 Euro. Man kann auch Frühstück und Mittagessen bekommen. Die Unterkünfte pendeln zwischen 15 und 20 Euro die Nacht.  Aber warte nicht so lange der 1.Mai ist ja wieder ein Feiertag. Die Tel.Nr.  findest du in der Kutterliste. Viel Glück#h 

Gruß Mike


----------



## Ködervorkoster (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Hallo !

Ich will nicht "altklug" sein, aber Ihr könnt nicht wirklich erwarten, daß auf teilweise bis zu 40 Jahre alten ehem. Fischkuttern (jetzt Angelkutter) ein gastronomischer Service / Badezimmer usw. wie an Land (Hotels / Pensionen) geboten wird......
Die Kutter werden von "original Seeleuten" betrieben..... !!!


----------



## Sepp0815 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*



			
				Fischgesindel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Ich will nicht "altklug" sein, aber Ihr könnt nicht wirklich erwarten, daß auf teilweise bis zu 40 Jahre alten ehem. Fischkuttern (jetzt Angelkutter) ein gastronomischer Service / Badezimmer usw. wie an Land (Hotels / Pensionen) geboten wird......
> Die Kutter werden von "original Seeleuten" betrieben..... !!!



ich glaube kaum das wir Angler ein Hotel auf dem Wasser buchen wollen denn dann würden wir ja ne Kreutzfahrt buchen auf der AIDA oder so #6
aber mal davon abgesehen, es ist ja nicht zuviel verlangt das wenigstens ne Dusche und eine Saubere Toilette vorhanden sind. Selbst wenn der Kutter ursprünglich keine Dusche hatte so wäre der Aufwand wohl eher minimal!
Einen Oberkellner der uns die Mahlzeiten an den Tisch serviert verlangt hier auch keiner sondern einfach nur eine SAUBERE und FREUNDLICHE Atmosphäre!


----------



## Ködervorkoster (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Ok, ok, sauber & freundliche Atmosphäre ist schon richtig..... die Realität hat mich jedoch in aller Regel auf den Kuttern eines besseren belehrt. Hier sind halt original Seeleute unterwegs... "Hart aber Herzlich" sozusagen... und die brauchen selten (Süßwasser-) Duschen. Die meisten WC-Anlagen werden mit Salzwasser betrieben, weil im Winter alle "Süßwasseranlagen" sofort komplett einfrieren würden... sofern auf diesen uralt-Kähnen überhaupt die Möglichkeit besteht Süßwasseranlagen nachzurüsten. #c 

...kennst Du den (Original-) Begriff "Bade-Nutten" in der "Seemannskultur"... :q


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Bin bisher schon mehrfach mit der MS Moret gefahren. Und fahre gerade wegen der Freundlichkeit der Crew mit. Ich kenne Andreas als einen typisch norddeutschen Menschen, der zwar etwas kurzsilbig erscheint, aber einem immer eine Auskunft gibt. Eben ein Seebär.
Allerdings muß auch ich sagen, daß ich an Bord nicht unbedingt mehrmals übernachten würde. Aber die Investitionen, die getätigt werden müßten, damit es für einen ordentlichen Betrieb mit Unterkünften reicht, lassen sich glaube ich nicht mehr so schnell reinholen. Aber für Leute, die eigentlich nur 2- 3 h schlafen wollen und ansonsten nur angeln wollen, reicht es aus. Bequemer schlafe ich in einem Zelt auch nicht. Und um eine Dusche einbauen zu können, fehlt meiner Meinung nach auch der Platz, da eine Dusche ja auch einige technische Anlagen erfordert. Auf `nem Kutter kann man nicht so einfach anbauen! Wer also Unterkünfte auf einem Kutter sucht, sollte sich einen größeren suchen. Vielleicht gibt es ja dort Luxus pur.
Ich werde jedenfalls weiter mit Andreas fahren.


----------



## Gunti2005 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

@leopard_afrika
Na das ist doch schonmal ne aktuelle Meldung.
Hast Du schonmal hier im forum nen kleinen Fang-/Reisebericht verfasst ?

@M.P.
Danke für den Tip.
Ich beeil mich doch schon....


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

@Gunti2005
Bin noch nicht so lange dabei. Werde aber in Zukunft immer mal wieder was schreiben. Hier nur mal kurz. Waren letztes Jahr Ende Oktober auf der Moret. Zu zweit fingen wir 21 Fische. Nichts großes, aber es reichte für `nen Räucherabend und 2 mal Grillen. Habe in den letzten Jahren beobachtet, daß auf dem Kutter mehr Wittlinge als Dorsche gefangen wurden. Auf Pilker und diverse Beifänger biss diesmal nicht so viel, aber als ich die Beifänger mit Gulp- Abschnitten besetzte, fingen wir doch noch recht gut. Der größte Dorsch auf dem Kutter lag beim letzten mal bei 79 cm. ( mein größter bei 56 cm )

Ach so, Toilette spatanisch, aber die Dixis auf meinen Baustellen sind auch nicht besser. Nur meinen Floatanzug werde ich wohl nächstes mal nicht unbedingt anziehen. Ganz schön eng.

Der Eintopf war wieder sehr lecker!


----------



## Gunti2005 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

ups... sorry womit hast Du sie besetzt ?

Na man fängt ja auch nicht jeden Tag gleich und mehr Dorsch wird es ja in der Ostsee auch nicht.

Mir geht es nur um nen schönen Tag auf See (freundlich und sauber).


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Hallo Gunti2005,
Gulp sind watwurmnachbildungen, die irgend wie auch Geruchsstoffe absondern. Wir haben diese geteilt und auf die Haken geschoben. Ich will dies im September im Aalfjorden im gelobten Land auch mal ausprobieren, werde dort aber ganze Gulps ranhängen. Werde dieses dann in meinem Bericht ausführen.


----------



## Gunti2005 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Teile aus Gummi die aussehen wie Würmer hab ich noch rumliegen...

Werde sie mal mitnehmen ... 

Warum sagst Du dann Gulp ? Nenn sie doch einfach kurz und knapp

WieEchtAussehendeWattwurmnachbildungenAusGummiMitGeruchFürDenDorsch

:q

Sorry für mein Nichtwissen

Welche Tiefen habt Ihr so angefahren ? 20er Meter (alsoOstseeganztief) oder flacher ?


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

@Gunti2005
Wir waren in der Kadettrinne. Frag mich aber nicht, welche Tiefen. Bis der Pilker auftunkte und zurück!


----------



## Gunti2005 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Bericht Kutterfahrt,können auch Kapitäne lesen*

Ich werde MS Moret ausprobieren und dann nen Beitrag dazu schreiben. |wavey:


----------

